# Full blown INFP here!



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello! Glad to have found this place! I've been trying to make a point of paying attention to how other personality types view the world as suggested for INFP self-improvement, and it'd be nice to have a place where my INFP personality is perhaps a bit more understood/accepted for what it is as well, which seems to be the case!  

I do appreciate having a "type" though I'm not otherwise too found of labels, perhaps just because INFP is so accurate for me, it's been incredibly helpful to get some validation for my world view... I don't like to think I need validation, but it's nice none the less! 

See you all around! 

Oh, um, I'm currently trying to transition from corporate hell (where i was mercifully laid off recently!) to a life that I can support myself in a way that is less of a draining constant battle, in other words I love music and poetry and movies and hopefully I can find a place for myself in that world. 

I live in Seattle, though I'm not super attached and may sooner than later find a new territory. 

Don't know what else to say, guess that's it for now!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

*Hello and Welcome*,

Glad you found us PeacePassion. I'm sure some of the other INFPS can help you in finding that career that perfect career fit. :happy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe, I hope you enjoy your stay on the moon.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome, PeacePassion. I hope you like it here.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

cassini said:


> *Hello and Welcome*,
> 
> Glad you found us PeacePassion. I'm sure some of the other INFPS can help you in finding that career that perfect career fit. :happy:


Good point, and thank you! I have another INFP friend who is in the same position, career-wise, and we're collectively stumped, so it's nice to have hope!


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Welcome to the Cafe, I hope you enjoy your stay on the moon.


You've yet to moon me, Googlian! Mc Googlian! I'm not so easily catapulted! Thanks for the welcome anyway, even if it is your covert attempt at an early bon voyage!


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

java_monkey said:


> Welcome, PeacePassion. I hope you like it here.


Thank you! Nice to meet you  Great Carl Jung quote, btw!


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> You've yet to moon me, Googlian! Mc Googlian! I'm not so easily catapulted! Thanks for the welcome anyway, even if it is your covert attempt at an early bon voyage!


You've got me after you. You will get to the moon eventually.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> You've got me after you. You will get to the moon eventually.


It's quite likely that in a moment of weakness I would approach you for your promise of catapulting...


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

hotgirlinfl said:


> hello and welcome to the forum


thank you!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> It's quite likely that in a moment of weakness I would approach you for your promise of catapulting...


Then I shall watch your every move waiting for the one moment of weakness.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Then I shall watch your every move waiting for the one moment of weakness.


Relentless bastard LOL 

Why do you hate us?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> Relentless bastard LOL
> 
> Why do you hate us?


I don't hate you, though I am tempted to after you called me a mean name.:tongue: I'm simply helping you create your own ideal society on the moon since the people on Earth have messed it up so much.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Welcome to the forums Deary. There are a lot of you INFPs running around.*


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I don't hate you, though I am tempted to after you called me a mean name.:tongue: I'm simply helping you create your own ideal society on the moon since the people on Earth have messed it up so much.


i see. you're just being strategic, get us to create the perfect world/moon and then come join us when it's ready?? sorry i mis-judged your intentions, but you had me on the defensive, having apparently gotten rid of many of my kind already!


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Wolfe said:


> *Welcome to the forums Deary. There are a lot of you INFPs running around.*


Nice. Cheers for the anarchy!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> i see. you're just being strategic, get us to create the perfect world/moon and then come join us when it's ready?? sorry i mis-judged your intentions, but you had me on the defensive, having apparently gotten rid of many of my kind already!


I never got rid of them, I simply moved them to the moon. I may end up joining you if I see the world to be fit to my liking though I will be king.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I never got rid of them, I simply moved them to the moon. I may end up joining you if I see the world to be fit to my liking though I will be king.


You can be king, as long as you don't mind if the rest of us don't notice so


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> You can be king, as long as you don't mind if the rest of us don't notice so


It's a deal. I've got the aliens working for me anyway.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> It's a deal. I've got the aliens working for me anyway.


Apparently our moon-topia won't last for long


----------



## rswear (Apr 3, 2009)

PeacePassion said:


> I live in Seattle,


Hey I live in Snohomish 

Even if we are still not fully understood at least we are allowed to be better misunderstood

Welcome

:happy:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. ^-^ 

The moon is fun for the most part, but we've started to run out of gummi bears and sometimes the aliens give us weird looks. Besides that, though, it's all good. xD 

I find you interesting. I don't know if that's weird to say, but I'd definitely like to talk to you at some point. 

Anyways, see you around and enjoy your catapult to the moon. 8)


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> Apparently our moon-topia won't last for long


It'll last as long as you let it. If you let me live in peace with my aliens doing my work for me, than I shall let you live in peace.:tongue:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> Nice. Cheers for the anarchy!


*Here Here  How are you?*


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

rswear said:


> Hey I live in Snohomish
> 
> Even if we are still not fully understood at least we are allowed to be better misunderstood
> 
> ...


well put! and it is sort of a relief too, isn't it, to be better misunderstood?  i also think it's so interesting to see how our INFP qualities manifest in us all differently, yet undeniably! 

nice to know there's another NWter around! I'm curious how many INFPs are in any specific geographical area at once... i have this theory that if too many of us were to congregate we would somehow upset the laws of nature and enact worldwide social change by proxy....


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> Welcome to the forum. ^-^
> 
> The moon is fun for the most part, but we've started to run out of gummi bears and sometimes the aliens give us weird looks. Besides that, though, it's all good. xD
> 
> ...


thanks, i take that very much as a compliment  do you have skype? my skype is "likethewave"

so is the catapulted moon trip as captivating as McGooglian has promised it too be? good to see we find our way back despite himself...


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Wolfe said:


> *Here Here  How are you?*


good! i'm actually so happy to have found this forum... had been feeling a little depressed and didn't want to over burden my 2 close confidants, so i thought i'd finally join and INFP forum, but I'm glad I found this one instead! it's nice actually to see through others' eyes, and the blue mood has lifted just from being the most tiny bit accepted/understood... even if it lands me on the moon!  

how are you? what's your mystery personality type, and do you have a reason for hiding it, if you don't mind that i ask?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> good! i'm actually so happy to have found this forum... had been feeling a little depressed and didn't want to over burden my 2 close confidants, so i thought i'd finally join and INFP forum, but I'm glad I found this one instead! it's nice actually to see through others' eyes, and the blue mood has lifted just from being the most tiny bit accepted/understood... even if it lands me on the moon!
> 
> how are you? what's your mystery personality type, and do you have a reason for hiding it, if you don't mind that i ask?


* I didn't know I was hiding it? I'm an ENTP. ^^*


----------



## Drury (May 22, 2009)

PeacePassion said:


> well put! and it is sort of a relief too, isn't it, to be better misunderstood?  i also think it's so interesting to see how our INFP qualities manifest in us all differently, yet undeniably!
> 
> nice to know there's another NWter around! I'm curious how many INFPs are in any specific geographical area at once... i have this theory that if too many of us were to congregate we would somehow upset the laws of nature and enact worldwide social change by proxy....


I live in the PNW so maybe I'll balance it out a little. :laughing: Though that's a lot of NPs for one area. :shocked:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Wolfe said:


> * I didn't know I was hiding it? I'm an ENTP. ^^*


oops it must have just been not showing up earlier! i thought it'd be pretty strange for someone to choose not to display their personality type on a personality type forum


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Drury said:


> I live in the PNW so maybe I'll balance it out a little. :laughing: Though that's a lot of NPs for one area. :shocked:


the P. N., home of the NPs!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> oops it must have just been not showing up earlier! i thought it'd be pretty strange for someone to choose not to display their personality type on a personality type forum


Because then we wouldn't know whether or not we should catapult them to the moon would we?:tongue:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Because then we wouldn't know whether or not we should catapult them to the moon would we?:tongue:


hahahaha  

now, if you don't mind if i ask, i can't help but think you've had some significant relationship(s) with INFP(s) to be such a crusader for your cause of dubious motivations...?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> hahahaha
> 
> now, if you don't mind if i ask, i can't help but think you've had some significant relationship(s) with INFP(s) to be such a crusader for your cause of dubious motivations...?


Just an INFP for a younger sister who's safe simply because she's family.:tongue:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Just an INFP for a younger sister who's safe simply because she's family.:tongue:


i see  well she's lucky to have you to understand her and protect her when necessary  or should i say catapult when necessary...!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> i see  well she's lucky to have you to understand her and protect her when necessary  or should i say catapult when necessary...!


Catapulting her to safety can be a very effective way to protect her. How can she get hurt if she's been catapulted far away from danger? She's very lucky.:tongue:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Catapulting her to safety can be a very effective way to protect her. How can she get hurt if she's been catapulted far away from danger? She's very lucky.:tongue:


it also makes sense now how and why you've got the aliens working for you...


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I gotta have someone watching her while I'm here on Earth.:tongue:


----------



## rswear (Apr 3, 2009)

PeacePassion said:


> nice to know there's another NWter around! I'm curious how many INFPs are in any specific geographical area at once... i have this theory that if too many of us were to congregate we would somehow upset the laws of nature and enact worldwide social change by proxy....


 Hmm… I moved to the NW three years ago from the Midwest and in those three years the winters here have been colder with noticeably more snow. Perhaps by moving I upset the natural distribution of INFP’s and caused colder winters here, yet warmer summers where I used to live. Therefore, perhaps the real cause of global warming has been the systematic catapulting of INFP’s to the moon, thus cooling the moon and warming the earth?


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

PeacePassion said:


> thanks, i take that very much as a compliment  do you have skype? my skype is "likethewave"
> 
> so is the catapulted moon trip as captivating as McGooglian has promised it too be? good to see we find our way back despite himself...


Yep. I do have skype. o: It's uh, fred.idonthavealastname ... Long story? xD 

And to be honest... I don't remember much of the catapult up to the moon. =/ He gave me a bunch of this green jello stuff before catapulting me over there and after about four of them everything just started to blur... Hopefully your trip is better. xD


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> oops it must have just been not showing up earlier! i thought it'd be pretty strange for someone to choose not to display their personality type on a personality type forum


*^^ Actually, I didn't know Lance changed the way it is displayed so I had to go into options and set it. :/ Didn't noticed untill after I posted, but yep, ENTP.
*


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

rswear said:


> Hmm… I moved to the NW three years ago from the Midwest and in those three years the winters here have been colder with noticeably more snow. Perhaps by moving I upset the natural distribution of INFP’s and caused colder winters here, yet warmer summers where I used to live. Therefore, perhaps the real cause of global warming has been the systematic catapulting of INFP’s to the moon, thus cooling the moon and warming the earth?



OMG we just figured it out!!! isn't this worth a nobel prize or something??


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Wolfe said:


> *^^ Actually, I didn't know Lance changed the way it is displayed so I had to go into options and set it. :/ Didn't noticed untill after I posted, but yep, ENTP.
> *


that makes me feel better, because i DID look!  

so do you advocate chaos for chaos' sake, or as a sort of kick in the ass to the forces of order to evolve and re-order?


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> Yep. I do have skype. o: It's uh, fred.idonthavealastname ... Long story? xD
> 
> And to be honest... I don't remember much of the catapult up to the moon. =/ He gave me a bunch of this green jello stuff before catapulting me over there and after about four of them everything just started to blur... Hopefully your trip is better. xD


great name!

and no one ever warns you about the green jello stuff huh??? lol sneaky mcgooglian...


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

The INFPs are staying on the moon. I put in so much time and effort to get them there. If the Earth keeps warming up, I can easily catapult people elsewhere.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> great name!
> 
> and no one ever warns you about the green jello stuff huh??? lol sneaky mcgooglian...


You weren't supposed to find out about the green jello. It was supposed to be a surprise.:sad:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

PeacePassion said:


> great name!
> 
> and no one ever warns you about the green jello stuff huh??? lol sneaky mcgooglian...


I got the name from a friend, actually. She wanted me to name her frog that she just got and I was just automatically, 'FRED!' but I couldn't come up with a last name, so that's where that last part comes in. xD 

Nope.  The next day I had such a bad headache too and every sound was like a sonic boom. But, at least I was on the moon? xD


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> that makes me feel better, because i DID look!
> 
> so do you advocate chaos for chaos' sake, or as a sort of kick in the ass to the forces of order to evolve and re-order?


*Both for the sake of Chaos (fun) and for the evolution qualities of it. *


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings PeacePassion! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us. Your username fits your personality and wow, already 35 post on your first day! Congrats. Looking forward to reading your post.:laughing:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome :happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome. Enjoy your stay


----------



## Dharma Ga (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum Peacepassion


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome. You seem to have made yourself right at home. Hope you enjoy it! :happy:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Lance said:


> Greetings PeacePassion! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us. Your username fits your personality and wow, already 35 post on your first day! Congrats. Looking forward to reading your post.:laughing:


Thanks Lance! I see you are a/the Founder, thanks for founding this forum, it is wonderful and really does feel like home already!  I'm really glad to have come across it.



mcgooglian said:


> The INFPs are staying on the moon. I put in so much time and effort to get them there. If the Earth keeps warming up, I can easily catapult people elsewhere.


LOL see i told you a rotating system that would allow us INFPs to come and go from the moon at will may in fact be... IDEAL, imagine that  

that way we can recharge our batteries at the moon-topian retreat, and come keep the ecosystem in balance when we're up to the task! then maybe our friends and family can visit us on the moon, it'd be nice to allow others to share our perspective sometimes 



mcgooglian said:


> You weren't supposed to find out about the green jello. It was supposed to be a surprise.:sad:


lol i am always wary of that which is green and gelatinous...



So Long So Long said:


> I got the name from a friend, actually. She wanted me to name her frog that she just got and I was just automatically, 'FRED!' but I couldn't come up with a last name, so that's where that last part comes in. xD
> 
> Nope.  The next day I had such a bad headache too and every sound was like a sonic boom. But, at least I was on the moon? xD


Fred! that's funny, my automatic name for naming things is BOBBY!  i guess that would make me bobby.idon'thavealastname 

and yes, at least you made it to the moon! i am grateful that it seems mcgooglian has good aim! otherwise us INFPs would be lost in space... wait a minute... 



Wolfe said:


> *Both for the sake of Chaos (fun) and for the evolution qualities of it. *


nice, i am in total agreement with whoever said we all need a healthy dose of anarchy!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> LOL see i told you a rotating system that would allow us INFPs to come and go from the moon at will may in fact be... IDEAL, imagine that
> 
> that way we can recharge our batteries at the moon-topian retreat, and come keep the ecosystem in balance when we're up to the task! then maybe our friends and family can visit us on the moon, it'd be nice to allow others to share our perspective sometimes


The question is: would you really want to return to Earth?
How do you plan on coming back to Earth? Your mode of interplanetary/moon transportation is back here on Earth. If you'd like to have your friends and family on the moon, then I shall catapult them there.

I shall go with something that isn't green or gelatinous then. How about some magic apples?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> nice, i am in total agreement with whoever said we all need a healthy dose of anarchy!


*=] Most people are in disagreement with us because its not 'part of the plan', and they freak out. *


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> The question is: would you really want to return to Earth?
> How do you plan on coming back to Earth? Your mode of interplanetary/moon transportation is back here on Earth. If you'd like to have your friends and family on the moon, then I shall catapult them there.
> 
> I shall go with something that isn't green or gelatinous then. How about some magic apples?


magic apples sounds good to me! you are so considerate  as long as you get your way in the end, eh?

and perhaps you are the one who is most suitable for finding the actual method for moon to/from travel, perhaps you could set up a catapult on the moon for this purpose? 

you see, we wouldn't want our family and friends to be stuck with us, just to be able to visit every once in a while. 

and those of us that would want to return, well, we would like to prevent global warming and the pain and suffering it would cause. help us help you mcgooglian. 



Wolfe said:


> *=] Most people are in disagreement with us because its not 'part of the plan', and they freak out. *


plans, schmans! lol  what can you ever really plan anyway?? but you know that!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> magic apples sounds good to me! you are so considerate  as long as you get your way in the end, eh?
> 
> and perhaps you are the one who is most suitable for finding the actual method for moon to/from travel, perhaps you could set up a catapult on the moon for this purpose?
> 
> ...


Why thank you, I can be quite considerate.:tongue: As long as I get my way in the end, everyone's happy.

I could find a way to get everyone back, but it'll be quite expensive to get back to Earth. You'll have to buy passes to stay on Earth for a while and buy a ticket for the ride back.

What's wrong with your friends and family? Wouldn't you want them to be able to join in on your ideal world?

Global warming can easily be solved by catapulting humans elsewhere so they stop messing with the Earth.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Yes, Yes  I did. What are you up to miss Passion? Hopefully not on a rocket to the moon.*


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Late welcome, welcome


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

Hi, nice to meet you! INFP types are great people. :happy: (Sorry for the late reply, I think I'm a little behind).
Seattle is a lovely place to live. But I understand that it's fun to try new places too. Good luck with your search for a new career, as well!


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

hello, enjoy yourself


----------

